# Callaway County - 2015



## mofarmgirl (Apr 6, 2013)

Hello to all the "shroomers" in Callaway County, Missouri!! 

Here is to an excellent year for Morels!


----------



## mofarmgirl (Apr 6, 2013)

I am in Fulton.... went out today to check one of my "hot spots" for early grays. Nothing yet. 
I did notice the May-apples are just beginning to pop up so it shouldn't be long.


----------

